# Another Drontal Plus Issue......



## Watson_Mills (Jun 11, 2012)

Its that time again of the month again when we need to give Amber her wormer (we have been using Drontal Plus Flavoured) and every month she is more and more reluctant to take it. This weekend we have tried giving it to her in cheese, smoked sausage, chicken, steak, liver, covered in butter - whole, cut in half then quarters then crushed and even put in her mouth and held it closed till she swallowed but she spat the dam things out every time..

A call to the vets tomorrow is in order as I'm not comfortable leaving her unprotected.

Does anyone else have any issues, and how do you get your V's to take these ... We have seen liquid wormer in Pets at Home but wonder if this is a suitable alternative????


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

When you put it in her mouth you need to put it right at the back and hold her head tilt up with the nose in the air, then hold her mouth closed until you see her swallow.

Failing that find a soft centred candy - fudge or something sweet (not chocolate) and put the tablet in the middle. If the tablet is large I would cut it in half or even quarters so they cobble it down before they find the pill


----------



## Watson_Mills (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol, that's what we tried, we must have sat there for a good few minutes with her mouth shut held titled back stroking her throat, she managed to poke it out the side of her mouth the cheeky madam....then we tried halving it, covering it in butter and doing the same thing, and again no swallow (she is a stubborn madam) ???


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not familiar with these but are they flavored? In US we get heartgard or interceptor. Both are flavored and my dogs think they're treats. Can you switch to something like that?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is exactly the same. Until last time when we put it into liver patè.  ???  she swallowed it so fast you couldn't see it. If you have an option to buy cheap canned patè or actually I just thought of stg while writing. There are some other stuff you can buy not sure what it's called but it's in a can also, maybe some minced cooked pork or beef?! :-[ you could just push the tablet in the middle of a piece of this soft meat. 

Hope you will know what I mean... :-\


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm still at the stage of put pills in cheese or butter, but when my neighbor has to give really foul tasting pills to her dog, she uses wet cat food straight from the can.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Open the dog's mouth wide and place the pill all the way in the back of the mouth. 

Or use a knife and split the pill in two or four pieces, feed each piece wrapped in cheese, raw ground meat... 

Letting the dog chew on any pill will reduce its effect since some medicine will stick to and in between teeth, cheeks...


----------

